# iPhone '4S' und '5' Release zeitgleich im September



## kuki122 (29. Juni 2011)

​29.06.2011​
* 
Budget-iPhone '4S' und High-End Gerät iPhone '5' zeitgleich im September?*​Laut den neusten Gerüchten, welche auf Chris Whitemore (einem Analysten der Deutschen Bank) zurückführen ist es sehr wahrscheinlich, dass Apple im September diesen Jahres nicht nur den wesentlich stärkeren Nachfolger 'iPhone 5' auf den Markt bringt, wie die bisherigen Spekulationen es besagten, sondern zeitgleich ein iPhone Namens '4S' released.

Das iPhone '4S' soll ein leicht verbessertes iPhone 4 darstellen und ebenso wie das '5' den A5 DualCore Prozessor erhalten. Laut den Gerüchten zu Folge wird das iPhone hauptsächlich für den Prepaid-Markt konzipiert und gebaut werden, wo der Endkunde es dann für einen Preis von ca. 350$ kaufen kann.

Ganz im Gegenteil aber das iPhone '5', welches neben einem neuen Design auch eine 8MP Kamera und einen größeren Display erhalten soll. Das '5' stellt dann weiterhin die Spitze der Fahne von Apples SmartPhone-Sortiment dar und wird daher auch über dem Preis des '4S' liegen.
Quelle:www.hardwareluxx.de
www.chip.de​


----------



## Iceananas (29. Juni 2011)

Ist der fette angebissene Apfel wirklich nötig?


----------



## hirschi-94 (29. Juni 2011)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Ist der fette angebissene Apfel wirklich nötig?


 
Ist dein sinnloser Kommentar notwendig? 


@Kuki 

Danke für die News


----------



## Ezio (29. Juni 2011)

> Ist der fette angebissene Apfel wirklich nötig?


der ist doch schön


----------



## zøtac (29. Juni 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> der ist doch schön


Zum glück geschmackssache.
Irgend ein Fanboy hat mir mal versucht weiß zu machen, Apple hätte es überhaupt nicht nötig ein zweites iPhone für die "Armen Schlucker" (Wort wörtlich") zu bringen... aha


----------



## suncrest (29. Juni 2011)

schwachsinn. passiert eh nicht, dass zwei iphones zugleich gelaunched werden. never.

richtige news rund ums iphone gibts bei iphone-ticker.de oder 9to5mac.com und nicht beim wald-und-wiesen-verlag chip.de


----------



## Freakless08 (29. Juni 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> der ist doch schön


Da gefällt mir dein Avatar aber besser 


Danke für die News. Mal abwarten wie die Teile wirklich werden.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (29. Juni 2011)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Ist der fette angebissene Apfel wirklich nötig?


 Ein Foto zur Illustration des Artikels ist nie verkehrt ... was liegt da näher als das doch recht bekannte Apple-Logo zu nehmen?


----------



## .Mac (29. Juni 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Zum glück geschmackssache.
> Irgend ein Fanboy hat mir mal versucht weiß zu machen, Apple hätte es überhaupt nicht nötig ein zweites iPhone für die "Armen Schlucker" (Wort wörtlich") zu bringen... aha


 
Nötig haben Sie es wohl auch nicht, aber für mehr Geld macht eine Firma vieles, und da gehören nunmal auch mehrere Produkte in verschiedenen Preisklassen dazu.

@T: Ist mir recht Wurst, mein AltPhone 2 reicht mir aus.


----------



## Kokopalme (29. Juni 2011)

Widersprichst du dir hier nicht selber?



> Das iPhone '4S' soll ein leicht verbessertes iPhone 4 darstellen und ebenso wie das '5' den A5 DualCore Prozessor erhalten.





> *Ganz im Gegenteil* aber das iPhone '5', welches neben einem neuen Design auch Apple´s iPad CPU A5...



Sonst aber schöne News


----------



## Vortox (29. Juni 2011)

suncrest schrieb:


> wald-und-wiesen-verlag chip.de


 YMMD

@Topic: Ich halte zwei iPhones für möglich, es wäre ein kluger Schritt um Marktanteile zu gewinnen.


----------



## DaStash (29. Juni 2011)

Kokopalme schrieb:


> Widersprichst du dir hier nicht selber?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Jop, mit dem Wiederspruch habe ich mir auch gedacht. 

MfG


----------



## D@rk (29. Juni 2011)

also wenns so stimmt freu ich mich auf das 5


----------



## riedochs (29. Juni 2011)

Wird Zeit, dann werden Galaxy S2 und der Rest endlich billiger


----------



## kuki122 (29. Juni 2011)

Ganz interessant ist auch, wenn man beachtet, wie Apple bei den iPods vorgegangen ist.

Dort ist nämlich auch eine klare Linie von Teuer zu günstig zu erkennen - vorerst war der iPod, wie das iPhone, ein sehr teures High End  Gerät, hat sich mit der Zeit durch weitere Modelle aber immer in den tieferen Budget Bereich gewagt.

Zudem hat Apple mit den iPods auch mehrere Modelle gleichzeitig auf dem Markt - warum sollte dies beim iPhone ausgeschlossen sein? 
Schon vor einiger Zeit konnte man lesen, dass es für Apple sehr dünn werden würde, wenn die Marke "Apple", welche momentan unbestreitlich oft als "Statussymbol" in der Gesellschaft angesehen wird, an Ruf verliert. 
Die einzige Alternative die Apple bleibt ist es, das Sortiment an Smartphones zu vergrößern und somit mehr Leute ansprechen.


_Meine persönliche Meinung:_
Ich bin der Überzeugung, dass Apple dieses Jahr noch nicht 2 Modelle auf den Markt bringt - dazu wäre imo auch die Nachfrage im Prepaidbereich zu gering - Was will ich mit einem Smartphone ohne Internetflat?
Weiterhin kaufen sich die wenigsten Leute ein Handy für 300-400€ mit einer Prepaidkarte.
Sicherlich wird sich da in den kommenden Jahren noch einiges im Prepaid sowie Vertrags Bereich tun, sodass es vielleicht bald dazu kommen wird, dass uns 2 Modelle gleichzeitig vorgestellt werden - jetzt  allerdings halte ich dies pers. noch für unwahrscheinlich.


/Edit: Widerspruch entfernt


----------



## Iceananas (29. Juni 2011)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Ein Foto zur Illustration des Artikels ist nie verkehrt ... was liegt da näher als das doch recht bekannte Apple-Logo zu nehmen?


 
Ein Apfel, der fast so groß ist wie die ganze News selber? Ich weiß ja nicht... Wär's ein Bild von nem iPhone 5 (falls man eins findet...), dann sag ich auch nix dazu, aber so...


----------



## kuki122 (29. Juni 2011)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Ein Apfel, der fast so groß ist wie die ganze News selber? Ich weiß ja nicht... Wär's ein Bild von nem iPhone 5 (falls man eins findet...), dann sag ich auch nix dazu, aber so...


 
Es ist eine Apple-News, zu der ich (wie auch schon beim letzten mal) das Unternehmenslogo mit einbinde - einfach, weil dies der Übersicht und der optischen Gestaltung zu gute kommt.
OffTopic Diskussionen über ein Firmenlogo in einer News, in der über das Produkt dieser Firma diskutiert wird, halte ich für unangemessen.

Ein Bild des nächsten iPhones... wenn es das gäbe, dann hätte ich hier keine News mit Spekulationen aufgemacht.


----------



## Anchorage (30. Juni 2011)

Hoffentlich Vergammelt der angebissen Apfel bald.


----------



## negert (30. Juni 2011)

350Dollar? Wohl kaum wird Apple ihr Apfeltelefon für so günstig verkaufen wenn es die Leute auch für 1000 kaufen...


----------



## kuki122 (30. Juni 2011)

negert schrieb:


> 350Dollar? Wohl kaum wird Apple ihr Apfeltelefon für so günstig verkaufen wenn es die Leute auch für 1000 kaufen...


 
Nur die Budget - Version.


----------



## FatBoo (30. Juni 2011)

Anchorage schrieb:


> Hoffentlich Vergammelt der angebissen Apfel bald.


 
Da hatte jemand noch nie ein Apple-Produkt länger als 30 Sekunden in der Hand...


----------



## Anchorage (30. Juni 2011)

FatBoo schrieb:


> Da hatte jemand noch nie ein Apple-Produkt länger als 30 Sekunden in der Hand...



mehr braucht man auch icht um Apple zu hassen.


----------



## euihyun2210 (30. Juni 2011)

stimmt, wenn man mit dieser Voreinstellung rangeht


----------



## negert (30. Juni 2011)

kuki122 schrieb:


> Nur die Budget - Version.



trotzdem glaub ich nicht dran...
das wär mit sicherheit der tod des ipod touch...


----------



## Citynomad (30. Juni 2011)

Wäre echt interessant für den Markt. Allerdings halte ich den Preis nur mit nem Simlock für einigermaßen real. Man bedenke, dass es schließlich schneller als das iPhone 4 sein wird. Wenn man dann mal daran denkt wie teuer selbst iPhones der Vorgängergeneration sonst immernoch neu sind, würde es das iPhone 4 zu dem eigentlichen Budgetphone dann machen. Schließlich kann man dafür dann ja nicht mehr nehmen als für das iPhone 4S (sollte es denn wirklich kommen). Wenn man also $=€ rechnet (wie es ja immer bei Technik ist), wären das 350€ für das 4S... dann kann man ein iPhone 4 höchstens noch für 300€ anbieten, was meiner Meinung nach ein richtiges Schnäpchen sein würde. Die Preise um 100€-200€ höher klingt schon eher nach nem Apple-"Budget"-Phone. Ich kann mir höchstens vorstellen, dass ein 4S in dem Preissegment nur mit einigen Abstrichen, etwa ohne BT, mit geringerem Speicher und mit günstigerem Bildschirm (geringere Auflösung oder/und (S)LCD), kommen kann.


----------



## fac3l3ss (30. Juni 2011)

Gibt es jetzt auch von Koenigsegg ein Serienwagen für bezahlbare 800.000,00€?
Die Apple-Klasse, egal in welcher Kategorie wird es nicht günstig geben 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## The_Checker (30. Juni 2011)

Tja hätten die sich mit dem iPhone5 mal nicht so viel Zeit gelassen.
Hab mir jetzt vor 3Wochen das Galaxy S II geholt.


----------



## norse (30. Juni 2011)

echt genial welche Einstllung hier manche haben  einfach nur geil zu lesen 

Ich persönlich fänd es interessant und kann es mir auch vorstellen, beim iPod wars so, warum nicht beim iPhone? wird schon lange drüber speuliert und nach dem 4...könnte man das nun endlich mal in Angriff nehmen! Es gibt genug leute die das iPhone mit Prepaid nutzen würden! bzw mit nem billigtarif halt, da kommt das günstigere richtig gut.

Bin mal gespannt was das wird im laufe dieses Jahres. Ich freu mich schon auf mein nächstes iPhone!


----------



## Rizzard (30. Juni 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> Wird Zeit, dann werden Galaxy S2 und der Rest endlich billiger


 
Ein S2 für 400€ wär ne feine Sache.
Ein Iphone5 für >600€ ist einfach keine Option.


----------



## DaStash (30. Juni 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ein S2 für 400€ wär ne feine Sache.
> Ein Iphone5 für >600€ ist einfach keine Option.


Ich bekomme mein S2 für 390€ bei Vodafone. 

MfG


----------



## riedochs (30. Juni 2011)

Dann aber mit Vertrag und Branding.


----------



## DaStash (30. Juni 2011)

Mit Vertrag ja aber ohne Branding. 

MfG


----------



## Iceananas (30. Juni 2011)

Wer holt sich heutzutage auch ein Smartphone ohne Vertrag? Da wird mal ja arm bei den Datentarifen 





kuki122 schrieb:


> Es ist eine Apple-News, zu der ich (wie auch  schon beim letzten mal) das Unternehmenslogo mit einbinde - einfach,  weil dies der Übersicht und der optischen Gestaltung zu gute kommt.
> OffTopic  Diskussionen über ein Firmenlogo in einer News, in der über das Produkt  dieser Firma diskutiert wird, halte ich für unangemessen.
> 
> Ein Bild des nächsten iPhones... wenn es das gäbe, dann hätte ich hier keine News mit Spekulationen aufgemacht.


 
Gegen den Apfel hab ich ja nix, nur die Größe scheint etwas.. unangemessen (wie gesagt fast so groß wie die News). Hast schon schon mal eine seriöse News mit so einer Aufmachung gesehen? (Außer bei Maclife und co.?)


----------



## riedochs (30. Juni 2011)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Wer holt sich heutzutage auch ein Smartphone ohne Vertrag? Da wird mal ja arm bei den Datentarifen



Was hat der Vertrag damit zu tun da sich mein Smartphone so kaufe. Mein Galaxy S habe ich auch ohne Vertrag gekauft.


----------



## HAWX (30. Juni 2011)

Interessante News
Danke Kuki!


----------



## Maltomat (30. Juni 2011)

Gute News 
Wenn das iPhone 4S wirklich ohne SimLock erscheint und "nur" 350$ kostet werde ich mir überlegen ob ich es mir nicht zum Release kaufen soll......


----------



## der_flamur (30. Juni 2011)

iPhone für 350 Tacken? Interessant schon, aber ich möchte gern Handys haben, die nicht soo gut verbreitet sind. Wenn jeder ein iPhone hat, wirds leider langweilig. Aber trotzdem eine richtige Richtung auch die iPhones im mittleren Preissegment anzusiedeln.


----------



## Lee (30. Juni 2011)

Kann man beim Iphone die Datenverbindungen verbieten? Wenn ja könnte ich bei den 350€ echt schwach werden. Dann brauch ich nicht immer Ipod und Handy mitnehmen, dann reicht ein Iphone. Auf einen Vertrag habe ich jedoch keine Lust, zumindest nicht, wenn er mehr als 10€ im Monat kostet


----------



## jensi251 (30. Juni 2011)

Hätte nichts gegen das billige Iphone.


----------



## Iceananas (30. Juni 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> Was hat der Vertrag damit zu tun da sich mein Smartphone so kaufe. Mein Galaxy S habe ich auch ohne Vertrag gekauft.


 
Ist ja schön, nur mit Vertrag rechnet sich das am Ende, vorausgesetzt man möchte ein Smartphone haben, das neu auf dem Markt kommt.

Außerdem gehe ich davon aus, dass man UMTS auch nutzen möchte, was sowieso ein Mobilfunkvertrag zur Folge hat. Und jetzt kommt bitte keiner mit Prepaid Datenflatrate


----------



## Maltomat (30. Juni 2011)

Ein kumpel hat mal seinem IPhone( 1ste Generation) den Netzzugriff verboten, hat auch gut geklappt mal sehen ob dies auch auf dem 4S geht


----------



## riedochs (30. Juni 2011)

Iceananas schrieb:


> Ist ja schön, nur mit Vertrag rechnet sich das am Ende, vorausgesetzt man möchte ein Smartphone haben, das neu auf dem Markt kommt.
> 
> Außerdem gehe ich davon aus, dass man UMTS auch nutzen möchte, was sowieso ein Mobilfunkvertrag zur Folge hat. Und jetzt kommt bitte keiner mit Prepaid Datenflatrate


 
Die Konditionen sind aber besser bei Verträgen ohne Handy. Durch die Monatlichen Aufschläge für das Handy und die Einmalzahlung kostet das Handy am Ende der 2 Jahre meistens mehr als bei Kauf ohne Vertrag im Onlinehandel. Zusätzlich bin ich bei Verträgen ohne Handy oft nicht an die 2 Jahre gebunden.


----------



## Neodrym (30. Juni 2011)

> wo der Endkunde es dann für einen Preis von ca. 350$ kaufen kann.



Fehlt da eine 1 am anfang?


----------



## Shi (30. Juni 2011)

Das billige iPhone könnte mein 3G ersetzen


----------



## jensi251 (30. Juni 2011)

Also das 4s wäre wirklich interessant.
Könnte ich mir vielleicht holen, wobei es hier siche 350€ kostet.


----------



## watercooled (30. Juni 2011)

Dann werd ich mir mit dem 4S auch mal ein iPhone Leisten


----------



## der-sack88 (30. Juni 2011)

Lee schrieb:


> Kann man beim Iphone die Datenverbindungen verbieten? Wenn ja könnte ich bei den 350€ echt schwach werden. Dann brauch ich nicht immer Ipod und Handy mitnehmen, dann reicht ein Iphone. Auf einen Vertrag habe ich jedoch keine Lust, zumindest nicht, wenn er mehr als 10€ im Monat kostet


 
Heute kann jedes Smartphone einen iPod ersetzen... schon mein 5800XM konnte das gut, der Sound von meinem Sensation ist absolut überragend. Da gibts absolut nichts zu meckern. Ich habe parallel dazu den iPod Touch der aktuellen Generation und kann dir sagen, dass das wirklich kein Argument für Apple mehr ist. Ich würde auch in Zukunft das Sensation als MP3-Player nehmen, aber da ich den iPod sowieso behalte, kann ich mir die größere Speicherkarte sparen.

Das 5er wäre eventuell eine Option für mich gewesen, wäre aber zu teuer geworden. Das Sensation ist da wirklich schon hart an der Schmerzgrenze.
Das Problem bei Apple ist, dass die technisch mittlerweile ziemlich hinterher hinken. Sensation, Galaxy S2 und Optimus Speed sind ja erst der Anfang, demnächst kommen die ersten mit derselben Hardware und 3D-Displays. Dazu kommt das zu kleine Display beim 4er (und damit beim eventuellen 4S). Die Konkurrenten zeigen, dass da deutlich mehr geht. Ich denke das 5er bekommt 4", weniger geht nicht. 4,3" sind wirklich ideal, kann ich nach einer Woche sagen. Man muss nur den Platz effektiv nutzen, das Gerät an sich ist wirklich nicht zu groß. Man kann jeden Winkel des Displays ohne Verrenkugen erreichen und trotzdem liegt es überragend in der Hand. Sowas würde ich auch von einem iPhone erwarten.
Nur Spiele kann iOS besser als Android. Und dafür hab ich mein iPod.


----------



## xdadia (1. Juli 2011)

Ist doch schwachsinn.. Mein GOTT !!!!!!!! Das iPhone wird GANZ GANZ sicher iPhone 5 heißen wenn ihr ein biischen überlegt. Das iOS5 wurde vorgestellt. Also auch ein iPhone5. iPhone2G- iOS2   iPhone3G-iOS3   iPhone3GS-iOS3   iPhone4-iOS4   iPhone5-iOS5



Die habenas iOS5 vorgestellt, das heißt es kommt kein neuer 4rer. Weil sonst wären sie beim iOS4 geblieben.


----------



## shila92 (1. Juli 2011)

kuki122 schrieb:


> ..., wo der Endkunde es dann für einen Preis von ca. 350$ kaufen kann.


 Ganz sicher nicht...


----------



## Ezio (1. Juli 2011)

xdadia schrieb:


> Ist doch schwachsinn.. Mein GOTT !!!!!!!! Das iPhone wird GANZ GANZ sicher iPhone 5 heißen wenn ihr ein biischen überlegt. Das iOS5 wurde vorgestellt. Also auch ein iPhone5. iPhone2G- iOS2   iPhone3G-iOS3   iPhone3GS-iOS3   iPhone4-iOS4   iPhone5-iOS5
> 
> 
> 
> Die habenas iOS5 vorgestellt, das heißt es kommt kein neuer 4rer. Weil sonst wären sie beim iOS4 geblieben.


 
Das stimmt nicht ganz 

Das iPhone 2G (eigentlich nur "iPhone") kam mit iOS 1, das 3G mit iOS 2.


----------



## DAEF13 (1. Juli 2011)

Ezio schrieb:


> Das iPhone 2G (eigentlich nur "iPhone") kam mit iOS 1, das 3G mit iOS 2.


 
Und um es komplett richtig zu machen:
Vor iOS 4 hieß es "iPhone OS" 1.x.x, 2.x.x und 3.x.x

@Topic: nachdem das Glas von meinem Galaxy nun im A.... ist und sich die Reparatur mMn nicht lohnt, wollte ich eigentlich warten, bis das iPhone 5 rauskommt, wodurch das 4er hoffentlich auf passable Gebrauchtpreise fällt (z.b. 250-300€ wie beim 3GS aktuell).
Sollte ein 4S rauskommen, und der Preis wirklich um 300-400€ betragen sollte, dann würde ich sofort zuschlagen

Und da ich schon wieder Android - Apple vergleiche lese:



Spoiler



Android Geräte haben TOP Hardware, aber sie wird mMn wesentlich uneffizienter genutzt als bei iOS.
Hardware ist also nicht alles


----------



## kuki122 (1. Juli 2011)

xdadia schrieb:


> Ist doch schwachsinn.. Mein GOTT !!!!!!!! Das iPhone wird GANZ GANZ sicher iPhone 5 heißen wenn ihr ein biischen überlegt. Das iOS5 wurde vorgestellt. Also auch ein iPhone5. iPhone2G- iOS2   iPhone3G-iOS3   iPhone3GS-iOS3   iPhone4-iOS4   iPhone5-iOS5
> 
> 
> 
> Die habenas iOS5 vorgestellt, das heißt es kommt kein neuer 4rer. Weil sonst wären sie beim iOS4 geblieben.


 
Darum geht es eig. nicht. 


Es ist einfach zu beachten, dass es sich hier um Mutmaßungen handelt, welche alle ins Leere führen können - oder eben nicht.
Sicher sagen, dass X und Y nicht eintritt, dafür aber Z kommt, kann hier keiner.

Einfach ein bisschen über das aktuelle Geschehen und Mutmaßungen des neuen iPhones informieren und ggf. zu einer sachlichen Diskussionen über diese Spekulationen anregen - mehr soll die News nicht.


----------



## fornax7.10 (2. Juli 2011)

Egal ich mag Apple! auch wenn die Preise überteuert sind, die Materie Funktioniert halt einfach!


----------



## AeroX (2. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube auch weniger daran, das sie gleichzeitig 2 iphones releasen. 
Das haben sie bis jetzt noch nie gemacht und werden es mMn auch nicht tun. Bei apple ist ja immer was besonderes wenn sie ein neues produkt vorstellen und deswegen würde man ja die aufmerksamkeit auf 2 produkte splitten. Denke nicht das sie sowas tun werden.. 

Das ist meine ansicht, wird sicherlich anderes kommen aber mal abwarten 
Mit meinen iphone bin ich jedenfalls immernoch höchst zufrieden und werde es nicht gegen einen neueres eintauschen


----------



## kuki122 (5. Juli 2011)

AeroX schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch weniger daran, das sie gleichzeitig 2 iphones releasen.
> Das haben sie bis jetzt noch nie gemacht und werden es mMn auch nicht tun. Bei apple ist ja immer was besonderes wenn sie ein neues produkt vorstellen und deswegen würde man ja die aufmerksamkeit auf 2 produkte splitten. Denke nicht das sie sowas tun werden..


 
und genau hier liegt imo der Haken - was tun, wenn das Logo mit dem Apfel eben nicht mehr als das angesehen wird, als was es die ganze Zeit angesehen wurde? 

Irgendwann wird es zu einer breiteren Produktreihe kommen, da bin ich mir sicher - obs dieses Jahr ist: maybe.


----------



## Star_KillA (5. Juli 2011)

kuki122 schrieb:
			
		

> und genau hier liegt imo der Haken - was tun, wenn das Logo mit dem Apfel eben nicht mehr als das angesehen wird, als was es die ganze Zeit angesehen wurde?
> 
> Irgendwann wird es zu einer breiteren Produktreihe kommen, da bin ich mir sicher - obs dieses Jahr ist: maybe.



Warum ? Die Sachen verkaufen sich prächtig , das iPhone 4 ist das Softwareseitig beste Smartphone was immoment auf dem markt ist.


----------



## kuki122 (6. Juli 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Warum ? Die Sachen verkaufen sich prächtig , das iPhone 4 ist das Softwareseitig beste Smartphone was immoment auf dem markt ist.


 
Und genau dort steckt ein weiteres Problem - Mittlerweile ist es nämlich mehr als fraglich, wer Softwaretechnisch die Nase vorne hat.
Klar, iOS läuft wesentlich effizienter (braucht weniger Leistung) - aber vom Funktionsumfang ist Android mittlerweile wohl schon vorne.
Allerdings spielt hier immer das sibjektive Empfinden mit ein: "Was brauche ich?"

Dass sich die Produkte jetzt noch gut verkaufen steht außer Frage, viel wichtiger ist für ein Unternehmen: "Was wird in Zukunft sein?" 
Und dass eine Marke, die hauptsächlich ihre Produkte verkauft, weil der Name in der Gesellschaft eine besondere Stellung hat, lange auf diesem Gleis fahren kann, ist unwahrscheinlich - also sollte man vielleicht in betracht ziehen, *mehr* potenzielle Käufer anzusprechen - eben durch ein Prepaid - Phone.

Aber aufgrund dessen, dass sich die Produkte eben noch so außerordentlich gut verkaufen (Und das mittlerweile ja auch durch alle Bevölkerungsschichten - durch günstige Finanzierungen, Verträge usw.) stelle ich es ebenfalls in Frage, dass es dieses Jahr zu einem Release von 2 iPhones kommt.


----------



## PrivatePalm (5. August 2011)

Ich freue mich unmenschlich darauf und bin sehr, sehr gespannt!


----------

